# Anthro-Con!



## DytahDorojin (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello all! 

My name is Shelby and I am kinda new to this! I went to AC last year with no costume and had a blast! This year I will be going dressed up as an albino satyr. ^^ I am really looking fore ward to going in costume! Hope to meet some awesome new friends!


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Jun 9, 2013)

I say yes, not every fursuit has to be a pure animal, I've seen werewolves in videos XD. I think going as a Satyr is a crazy idea, but in a good way


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you! I am working really hard on making it! I am really excited to see the feedback at the convention! She is a really pretty character, all white, skin too, with red eyes and silver hair. Are you going to the con as well?


----------



## Arbuzan (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey! :3

I'm going to AC for the first time and i'm coming all the way from England. I need friends like u to hang out with me, otherwise i'll be lonely XD


----------



## Aaron8181 (Jun 23, 2013)

AC is always a blast.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jun 23, 2013)

Arbuzan said:


> Hey! :3
> 
> I'm going to AC for the first time and i'm coming all the way from England. I need friends like u to hang out with me, otherwise i'll be lonely XD



My mate travelled from England last year! I'll be either suiting up or in Artist alley for the most part so feel free to try and find me!


----------



## Sparklepaws (Jun 23, 2013)

A satyr eh? Sounds awesome, I'd love to see the costume. Look me up if you get the time, I'll be running around in a black and white wolf partial with a blue sparkly mohawk.


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jun 23, 2013)

Arbuzan said:


> Hey! :3
> 
> I'm going to AC for the first time and i'm coming all the way from England. I need friends like u to hang out with me, otherwise i'll be lonely XD



Oh wow England?! That is nuts! Well I will just be there Saturday but look for the girl clad in white with red eyes. :3


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jun 23, 2013)

Sparklepaws said:


> A satyr eh? Sounds awesome, I'd love to see the costume. Look me up if you get the time, I'll be running around in a black and white wolf partial with a blue sparkly mohawk.



:3 I will look for you there! I actually just finished the outfit up so am super pumped to go now!


----------



## Kirra-The-Cat (Jun 23, 2013)

I have never been to a fur con only anime and things like that and raves XD so whats it like a Anthro con XD ow and i hope you have fun c:


----------



## DytahDorojin (Jun 24, 2013)

Kirra-The-Cat said:


> I have never been to a fur con only anime and things like that and raves XD so whats it like a Anthro con XD ow and i hope you have fun c:



I have only been there once and it was a lot of fun. I only go for a day because that's all I can get off of work for. But all the people I ran into were very nice, and the dealers room is huge. It's mostly art and what-not but I love it more then anime-cons dealer rooms.


----------

